# I am so hungry.



## abckidsmom (Sep 6, 2012)

I was taking my pizza out of the oven at the station tonight when the tones went off for a traffic accident. I grabbed two pieces and threw them on a plate. 

We got to the scene (I didn't eat it on the way because I was driving).  It was a minor MVA, the driver was wishy washy on whether she wanted transport, and finally decided to go. 

Her husband was uninjured, and wanted to ride with us, so I sent him to sit up front while I finished up with helping my partner. 

When I got up front to drive us to the hospital, the pizza was GONE. Dude ate my pizza!

I said, "Did you eat that?!"

AND HE DENIED IT!!!

This stuff is just too surreal.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## the_negro_puppy (Sep 6, 2012)

You've got to be kidding me. I would have gone postal


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 6, 2012)

I was taking my pizza out of the oven at the station tonight when the tones went off for a traffic accident. I grabbed two pieces and threw them on a plate. 

We got to the scene (I didn't eat it on the way because I was driving).  It was a minor MVA, the driver was wishy washy on whether she wanted transport, and finally decided to go. 

Her husband was uninjured, and wanted to ride with us, so I sent him to sit up front while I finished up with helping my partner. 

When I got up front to drive us to the hospital, the pizza was GONE. Dude ate my pizza!

I said, "Did you eat that?!"

AND HE DENIED IT!!!

This stuff is just too surreal.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 6, 2012)

Some guy on the airplane raided my food bag once. I left it in the back zipped up sitting on the jump seat and he just rifled through it and ate my pbnjs. Weirdest thing ever.

The new thing we get is people who take Ambien at the beginning of the flight wake up half way through wander to the back dig around in the peanut/snack basket then sit there eating them like a zombie eats a brain in a horror movie then they go back to their seat and pass out. We call em zombie passengers. They wake up at the end of the flight and wander off having no idea how they got peanuts and pretzels down the front of their shirt


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 6, 2012)

Threads merged 

I assume you didn't mean to post this twice in the same forum


----------



## MexDefender (Sep 7, 2012)

I didnt eat before I got on shift, about to get breakfast and ring ring its the accident man saying he caused another one. 

lady took forever to extricate and it was no picnic finding this place.

fast forward couple hours lunch is almost here they put breakfast away, ring ring its the dumb teenager hero doing his part for the community

extrication also long due to the nature of the crash 

maybe 1-2 in the afternoon we finally get peace and silence to eat what was remaining in the lunch area which was awful but tolerable going down my upset stomach.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 7, 2012)

Odd. My wife and I were in a minor car accident. My wife decided to go the ER and the EMT made me sit up front. So I ate his pizza. When he asked if I ate it, I denied it.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

firecoins said:


> Odd. My wife and I were in a minor car accident. My wife decided to go the ER and the EMT made me sit up front. So I ate his pizza. When he asked if I ate it, I denied it.



Wow. When was your last shower before that? I might know you.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 7, 2012)

1986 after bill Buckner couldn't get a normal ground ball.


----------



## chillybreeze (Sep 7, 2012)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Sep 7, 2012)

I was taking a psych patient that wasn't a psych patient to Providence (looong story) for a neuro eval and the mental health tech with him seemed to be at the brink of snapping after being bullied pretty bad by the ER staff. 

We get underway and she cannot stop talking about how hungry she is and how they made her miss dinner and yady yada. Meanwhile I had bought an entire pizza for myself right before getting the call which is now sitting between the seats. She can't stop talking about how good the pizza smells and finally looks at me and is like "I promise I am only going to have one," grabs a slice and just destroys it before I could even come up with any sort of feeble protest.

She ate five slices on the 11 mile transport, I think I was so impressed/shocked that I didn't care that there were only three left for me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 7, 2012)

Eating my food would be a death sentence. 

I'm not going to lie Dana, I probably woulda kicked him outta the ambulance for that one. I haven't had anyone do that to me yet though. Did have a dude take a dip out of my can...that was random.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Eating my food would be a death sentence.
> 
> I'm not going to lie Dana, I probably woulda kicked him outta the ambulance for that one. I haven't had anyone do that to me yet though. Did have a dude take a dip out of my can...that was random.



I figured from his stinky nasty self needed the food more than I did. 

I considered it a charitable donation, though I submitted a request for reimbursement to the chief today.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 7, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I figured from his stinky nasty self needed the food more than I did.
> 
> I considered it a charitable donation, though I submitted a request for reimbursement to the chief today.



I like your style!!


----------



## Supermarites (Sep 9, 2012)

I want pizza


----------



## Trashtruck (Sep 9, 2012)

Who was driving the truck that allowed him to eat it? I don't understand...

Also, I NEVER allow people to ride up front...EVER.



Sorry, I misread it. So, in the time it took you to load the pt in the back with your partner and do whatever you did back there, the husband SCARFED it down? I picture you coming back up front to drive and him looking like a cartoonish cat with fat cheeks and bird feathers falling from his face!


These 'people' aren't human.


----------



## CritterNurse (Sep 9, 2012)

Is it possible someone else got into the cab and took the pizza while you and your partner were on scene getting the patient ready to get into the ambulance?

Sure it could be a long shot, but maybe the husband was telling the truth.

Curious kids (and adults?) have been known to explore vehicles when no one's paying attention.


----------



## Trashtruck (Sep 9, 2012)

Either way, it's pretty audacious!


----------



## CritterNurse (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah.

I just try to give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 9, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> Is it possible someone else got into the cab and took the pizza while you and your partner were on scene getting the patient ready to get into the ambulance?
> 
> Sure it could be a long shot, but maybe the husband was telling the truth.
> 
> Curious kids (and adults?) have been known to explore vehicles when no one's paying attention.




No. Isolated dirt road at 9 pm, my partner and the engine crew of 2 were in my view at all times. Single vehicle MVA and a trail of crumbs. 

Whatever. A friend said she figured he must be a stress eater, and that may be a new part of the full service fire service. All hazards, hunger included.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 9, 2012)

CritterNurse said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I just try to give people the benefit of the doubt.



I just figured he was more hungry than his manners could deal with.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 10, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> I figured from his stinky nasty self needed the food more than I did.
> 
> I considered it a charitable donation, though I submitted a request for reimbursement to the chief today.



Not sure if it's against the rules to post this quote but i suppose I will.:unsure:
"Give to everyone who asks you, and if anyone takes what belongs to you, do not demand it back." -Luke 6:30


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 10, 2012)

I





Achilles said:


> Not sure if it's against the rules to post this quote but i suppose I will.:unsure:
> "Give to everyone who asks you, and if anyone takes what belongs to you, do not demand it back." -Luke 6:30



My operating guideline.

The request for reimbursement was a joke. Just a disclaimer.


----------



## SSwain (Sep 10, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Not sure if it's against the rules to post this quote but i suppose I will.:unsure:
> "Give to everyone who asks you, and if anyone takes what belongs to you, do not demand it back." -Luke 6:30



Okay....I ask of you $1,000,000.00


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 14, 2012)

I've actually seen the prototype for the new fire units,


----------



## ipkes (Sep 14, 2012)

I can't believe he ate your pizza in that short amount of time! Never thought I would hear this one haha


----------

